
When 511 Epidemiologists Expect to Fly, Hug and Do 18 Everyday Activities Again - SirLJ
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/08/upshot/when-epidemiologists-will-do-everyday-things-coronavirus.html
======
anewdirection
Sucks to be them I guess? But group activities have already been encouraged,
by the nyt no less, even recently. Seems odd to talk from both sides of ones
mouth so very, very loudly.

